# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  cartelle esattoriali prescrizione. ma quando ?

## cinzia2642

il concessionario alla riscossione della mia città sta inviando cartelle esattoriali con tributi vecchi di oltre 10 anni.
è arrivata la confisca del mezzo per una cartella notificata nel 2003, riguardante irpef del 1995 , ovviamente dovrò verificare l'esattezza dei tributi, degli importi ecc, ma è possibile che possno richiedere l'irpef a distanza di 12 anni ? la prescrizione non è quinquennale ? nel caso specifico la notifica del 2003 ha fatto decorrere un ulteriore termine di cinque anni ?
grazie

----------


## vincenzo0

Dovrebbero essere nulle

----------


## vincenzo0

con riferimento al sistema di formazione dei ruoli era stabilito - fino al 1999 - che, ai sensi dell'art. 17 d.P.R. 602 (ora espressamente abrogato) che l'iscrizione in ruoli e la loro consegna all'Intendente di Finanza avvenissero, a pena di decadenza, entro il termine di cui all'art. 43, comma primo, d.P.R. 600 e cioè entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione. 
(Cassazione sentenza n. 26104 del 30 novembre 2005)

----------


## cinzia2642

quindi era in ritardo la notifica del 2003 ?

----------


## sindoni

> il concessionario alla riscossione della mia città sta inviando cartelle esattoriali con tributi vecchi di oltre 10 anni.
> è arrivata la confisca del mezzo per una cartella notificata nel 2003, riguardante irpef del 1995 , ovviamente dovrò verificare l'esattezza dei tributi, degli importi ecc, ma è possibile che possno richiedere l'irpef a distanza di 12 anni ? la prescrizione non è quinquennale ? nel caso specifico la notifica del 2003 ha fatto decorrere un ulteriore termine di cinque anni ?
> grazie

  
Per le cartelle regolarmente notificate e non opposte, il termine di decadenza per lazione di riscossione è di 10 anni. Pertanto, per la cartella notificata nel 2003 il Concessionario può benissimo attivare le procedure per la riscossione coattiva. 
Ciao

----------


## vincenzo0

nel mio caso, invece, sono stato fortunato, infatti, l'esattoria mi ha comunicato di recente un fermo amministrativo dell'auto lamentando il mancato pagamento di una cartella di pagamento risalente agli anni 2003-2004.
Ho presentato subito ricorso in C.T.P. chiedendo la nullità del fermo amministrativo e dell'iscrizione a ruolo, poiché in precedenza non mi era stata notificata la cartella (ciò anche se nel fermo vi era scritto una presunta data di notifica, in realtà mai eseguita dall'esattoria).
Ebbene, in questi giorni ho saputo che il mio ricorso é stato accolto nella sua interezza appunto perché la notifica della cartella non era mai avvenuta.
Ricordo che adesso il ricorso contro il fermo amministrativo di beni mobili si può presentare in commissione tributaria a seguito del D.L. 223/2006 che ne ha allargato le competenze, prima riservate ai giudici di pace.

----------


## Fernanda

Ma per far rivalere la prescrizione su cartelle esattoriali, è necessario rivolgersi ad un legale? oppure il contribuente può richiedere la prescrizione in modo autonomo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il tentativo non è vietato ! Ma devi tenere conto che se si prescrive il termine per il ricorso tributario (60 gg dalla notifica), la pretesa diventa definitiva..... 
Io non rischierei.   

> Ma per far rivalere la prescrizione su cartelle esattoriali, è necessario rivolgersi ad un legale? oppure il contribuente può richiedere la prescrizione in modo autonomo?

----------


## Rafelito

> Ma per far rivalere la prescrizione su cartelle esattoriali, è necessario rivolgersi ad un legale? oppure il contribuente può richiedere la prescrizione in modo autonomo?

  Ciao, 
dipende dalla somma oggetto della controversia, per intederci se supera i vecchi 5 milioni di Lire, è obbligatoria l'assistenza tecnica.  :Wink:

----------

